# lube for food slicer



## TIMOTHY 1224 (Jul 11, 2010)

what type of lube do you put on a food slicer


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Mineral oil or best--get food service oil at a restaurant supply house.
Mineral oil needs to be applied more often as it gets gummy after a while.--Mike--


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

what are you lubricating?

If there is any chance of food contamination, it would have to be food safe. 

and just to help things; what brand and model is the machine? It might be helpful in determining if there is some specific lube required.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

http://www.google.com/search?client=safari&rls=en&q=food+grade+lubricant+grease&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8


----------

